# Girl Scouts mounting aggressive campaigns to sell more cookies!



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

They are now accepting credit cards in some areas and setting up shop in parking lots at mall areas.  I'm not sure that they are even relevant as an organization any more and stopped buying their cookies some years ago.  How about you?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

We buy a few boxes every year from our great granddaughter who is a Girl Scout.  However, they usually sit in the cupboard for quite some time before we finally work through them...as, IMO, they do not taste very good.  One of our neighbors has a cute little beagle who spends most of her days on our porch while they are at work...the little pooch likes a daily GS cooking for her snack.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought people were crazy about GS cookies - that they couldn't wait for them to come around. I guess maybe they've changed the recipes ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

The campaign is extremely aggressive here.  I bought 130 boxes.


----------



## 911 (Mar 13, 2015)

Love the mint chocolate.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, those little girls are now parking outside out supermarkets and Walmarts here.  I just say, do I look like I need more cookies, no thank you.  I'm going to make up some flyers about the rising rates of obesity and especially in childhood  every time one of them gives me a wrong look I'm going to hand them one.  If they're still around in a few months, then I'll say just kidding, I'll have two boxes please.    And all will be right with the world as I find myself in at home in a diabetic coma.  :turnaround:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Haven't seen any cookie sellers around yet, thank goodness.  No cookies for me, anyway.


----------



## Debby (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The campaign is extremely aggressive here.  I bought 130 boxes.
> 
> View attachment 15792




Well we can certainly understand why Jim!  Damn she looks 'aggressive'.  You must have been so frightened!


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 13, 2015)

DH buys a case from each granddaughter with the stipulation that we never see them! The girls donate them to local police or fire stations.
Only 2 GD's are selling this year, but we have 3 more to young yet. This could get pricey!
Kathy G in MI


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

Aggressive? You're kidding, aren't you?

Selling door to door could be very dangerous but setting up in a parking lot would be much safer for the girls.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well we can certainly understand why Jim!  Damn she looks 'aggressive'.  You must have been so frightened!


  I was terrified Deb!


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 13, 2015)

I was a Brownie leader 35 years ago and we sold cookies in front of stores. Nothing new today.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

The girl who holds the all-time selling record set up last year in Denver outside a legal-marijuana store.  I guess she couldn't keep the cookies coming fast enough.  Apparently the Girl Scouts officials weren't overly happy about her selling there, but they said they really don't have a lot of say where the cookies are sold, as long as everything's legal.  That girl will be running the country in a few years, I predict.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

They've got the supermarket entrances  staked out, one little girl got a shopping cart and offered it to me.  That was nice.    I didn't buy any cookies, but have just handed them a $10 bill in the past, just to support the cause.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> They've got the supermarket entrances  staked out, one little girl got a shopping cart and offered it to me.  That was nice.    I didn't buy any cookies, but have just handed them a $10 bill in the past, just to support the cause.



That's nice of you and I guess I wouldn't mind doing that, but, last time I had seen them they  had set up a table here with no less than 3 girls with a fuller brush style sales pitch.  If you remember those types of sales approaches.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Not too sure what girl guides are all about, what is their cause? ..... I never went, nor to brownies.  Didn't they sit around a magic mushroom and tell stories?  layful:


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 13, 2015)

I heard about the selling outside the pot store. I don't think I'd want my kid exposed to that, kind of like you approve of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ the root of all evil, Kathy.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

Kathy G in MI said:


> I heard about the selling outside the pot store. I don't think I'd want my kid exposed to that, kind of like you approve of it.



Nope, didn't say I approved of it.  Just mentioned it and thought it was rather enterprising.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> The girl who holds the all-time selling record set up last year in Denver outside a legal-marijuana store.  I guess she couldn't keep the cookies coming fast enough.  Apparently the Girl Scouts officials weren't overly happy about her selling there, but they said they really don't have a lot of say where the cookies are sold, as long as everything's legal.  That girl will be running the country in a few years, I predict.



I think that was a stroke of genius.


----------

